# Looking for a good beagle trainer.



## Kapa1 (Jan 6, 2006)

I am looking for a beagle trainer to work with my 3 year old male. 

Not neccesarily hunting, mainly for obedience. 

Any recomendations? Thanks.


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

I've heard good things about this guy....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Cesar_millan.jpg


----------



## thelastlemming (Sep 11, 2009)

I think I've seen that guy:lol:


----------



## Kapa1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks for the great suggestions............

Did I put enough periods there to express my sarcasm?


here are a couple more just in case..............................


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

LOL!!! Settle down, killer.

Here:
No, I don't know of any obediance trainers. Sorry I can't help. I was attempting "humor".

Good luck in your search.


----------



## Wishin_Fish (Oct 7, 2004)

Go to a library or barns and noble and pick up a book titled "The Latchkey Dog" by Jodi Andersen. I had to read it and do a report for one of my vet classes. It pretty well points out what people do wrong with their dogs that causes them to "misbehave" through different stories and senerios. It's at least worth the read. 

*Obediance training is just as much about training the owner or parent as it is teaching the dog or kid.* I can't stress that enough! People these days are too tolerant, or just easily pushed around by their pets and kids. I'm not saying you have to beat um or yell at them constantly but be firm and consistant with your commands. Just remember you are the "alpha dog" and need to keep that status with him always, you give him an inch and he'll take a mile.


----------



## predatordave (Feb 24, 2003)

i would be a little hesitant of taking my beagle to an "obedience trainer". if you do go that route get references and ask why they are qualified to train obedience. all you need to do is put some time and training done yourself into your dog. i am not trying to jump on you but is there a certain reason you need obedience now that you didnt need the last 3 years? and do you use your beagle for hunting? a lot of times if a hound or any working dog for that matter does not get time to run and use it instincts how they should be, they can become quite bored and displace their boredom. 

good luck and fill us in with some more info on your dog and maybe we can help you out more. there are plenty of guys and gals on here that know a lot about dogs.

later, dave


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

Exactly what is the problem with this dog?
I've shown people time and time again that it's usually the owner.
No offense , but most folks just don't know how to present themselves to a dog.
The last time I went to work on a dog , a lab , the owner just couldn't believe that the dog responded from the first command. The dog did everything I asked of him without me ever having to correct him.
They had taught him everything. But , once he learned what he could get away with , it was over.
When I showed up , he knew he couldn't get away with messing around.


----------



## Kapa1 (Jan 6, 2006)

He has been a great dog both with hunting and home-life. But since we had our daughter (16 months) and now our son (4 days) I can't give him the attention he needs. He is retaliating by being disobedient in many ways. 

You are all correct, its not him, its me that changed. But with a growing family I won't ever be able to give him that same level of attention I have in the past.


----------

